# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Bin ich anders wenn ich meine Frau nicht alleine fliegen las

## Enrico

Da bekomm ich vor dem zu Bett gehen so nen Hals! 
Wenn ihr ne Frau in Thailand habt, lasst ihr sie alleine fliegen? Kann sein das ich da etwas altmodisch bin, aber ich habe dies nie getan. Wenn wir geflogen sind dann immer zu zweit. Und dies würde ich auch immer tuen. 

Warum und weshalb dann morgen mehr, bei interesse....

Nacht :traurig:

----------

Sorry Enrico, zwischen Deinem statement und der Thread - Überschrift




> Frau aus dem Katalog oder richtige Frau?


kann ich nun beim besten Willen keinen Zusammenhang erkennen.

Zu Deinem post; manchmal ergibt sich die zwingende Notwendigkeit, dass ein Partner auch einmal alleine fliegen muss. Als meine Frau 2001 mit einem Schengenvisa bei mir in München war, bin ich auch nicht extra nach Thailand geflogen um sie abzuholen und wenn, z. Bsp., die Frau eines guten Freundes aus einem anderen Forum familiäre Probleme hier in Thailand zu lösen hat, fliegt sie, schon aus Kostengründen, alleine.

Walter

----------


## Hua Hin

Alleine fliegen? ähh, wie denn sonst?
Oder bezahlst Du noch `nen Bodyguard?
Weiss jetzt eigentlich überhaupt nicht, wo das Problem liegt?  ::  

Gruss Alex  :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

Frau aus dem Katalog, oder richtige Frau

so war doch der Threadname, oder nicht?`

Also ich muss jetzt mal ein absolutes Dementi gegen PV einschlagen.
Ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel, wie Erich da `ne PV einschlagen muss.
Bin das Thema mal angegangen, gibt ja nichts leichteres wie ne Thai
im Internet kennenzulernen. Das Angebot erhöht sich jeden Tag. Und das alles kostenlos.
Und da willst Du noch zahlen? :aetsch: 

Wenn Du links brauchst...

Gruss Alex

----------

Euch ist aber schon bewusst, dass viele Gewerblerinnen das Internet schon als zusätzlichen Finanzzweig entdeckt haben? 

Viele dieser Email auf Englisch haben die Mädels nummeriert auf Diskette oder neuerdings schon auf CD - brauchen bloss noch den jeweiligen Namen des Glücklichen einzutragen.



dies nebenbei


Das Posting von Enrico verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.


Sollte die Dame schon mal alleine unterwegs gewesen sein, liegt doch einer Singletour nix im Weg. Sollte sie allerdings frisch vom reisfeld kommen, wäre es vielleicht g'scheiter die Vorbereitungen und den Trip gemeinsam zu erledigen.

Nicht, dass die Gute plötzlich mit Flip Flops im tiefensten Germanywinter steht oder irgendwo in Dubai noch in einem Harem landet.  :traurig:

----------

alleine? Ohne Piloten ?  :Nono:

----------


## Enrico

Was hab ich nur getan. Naja, wie gesagt, ich lass meine Frau wenn es sich vermeiden lässt nicht alleine fliegen. Das heist nicht das sie es nicht könnte oder das ich es ihr nicht zutraue, mir ist einfach wohler dabei wenn ich dabei bin. Wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt das sie alleine fliegt, natürlich kein Problem.
Hatte nur meine Meinung wo anders geschrieben und da kam man gleich mit Frau doof und kann nicht alleine aufs Klo und so weiter.
War halt falsch rübergebracht von mir, hoffe is jetzt verständlicher.

----------

> Was hab ich nur getan. Naja, wie gesagt, ich lass meine Frau wenn es sich vermeiden lässt nicht alleine fliegen. Das heist nicht das sie es nicht könnte oder das ich es ihr nicht zutraue, mir ist einfach wohler dabei wenn ich dabei bin. Wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt das sie alleine fliegt, natürlich kein Problem.
> Hatte nur meine Meinung wo anders geschrieben und da kam man gleich mit Frau doof und kann nicht alleine aufs Klo und so weiter.
> War halt falsch rübergebracht von mir, hoffe is jetzt verständlicher.


Das hier lieber Enrico




> Hatte nur meine Meinung wo anders geschrieben und da kam man gleich mit Frau doof und kann nicht alleine aufs Klo und so weiter.


kann ich aber hier nirgendwo finden.

Walter

----------

Entschuldigung bitte, das 




> Hatte nur meine Meinung *wo anders* geschrieben


hatte ich überlesen. Ja, ja, das Alter.

Walter

----------

Ich denke schon,dass Du anders bist, als die anderen.
Die lassen ihre Frauen liebend gerne alleine fliegen.Glaube ich  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Sehe ich so wie Phommel.Wenns sie nicht gerade frisch vom Feld gepflückt wurde und es ihre erste Reise ist....wo sollte da ein Problem liegen.Zumindest bei uns wäre es kein Thema.Ist ja auch nicht viel anders als Straßenbahn oder U-Bahn fahren.
mfG schiene

----------


## big_cloud

Panida wuerde mich "Farang pee baa" nennen wenn ich ihr antragen wuerde sie bei ihrem naechsten Flug von Th nach D vom Suvarnabhumi statt von FRA oder DUS abzuholen!
Dat Maedel war 2003 schon in den USA,April 2004 und Oktober 2005 bei mir.

Spar ich das Geld fuer den Begleitflug lieber fuer meinen eigene Urlaub in Thailand.

Aber das ist halt nur unser Umgang mit der Fliegerei.

Liebe Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck  :cool: 

Edit:
Ich denke mal die lange Busfahrt von CEI oder Phrae nach Bangkok ist wesentlich komplizierter und anstrengender als Flug von Th nach D

----------


## Enrico

Ok, ich sehe ich wurde nun wenigstens hier verstanden. Natürlich meinte ich nicht, runter fliegen und gleich wieder mit Frau retoure. Letztes Jahr war ich vom 12. Januar bis ende Mai mit kurzen Unterbrechungen. Sawee könnte auch alleine fliegen, keine Frage, aber wir beide möchten es nicht, wenn es nicht sein muss. Und das ist ja wohl nicht schlimm. Im Familien Forum ist man dann sofort der Dumme, nagut, hatte mich dort möglicherweise auch falsch ausgedrückt. Egal, Geschichte nun.

----------


## schiene

Edit: 
Ich denke mal die lange Busfahrt von CEI oder Phrae nach Bangkok ist wesentlich komplizierter und anstrengender als Flug von Th nach D 

 :Nono:  Nee,aber nicht für Thais!Im Bus bekommen sie ständig zu essen und sind in ihrem Land. :aetsch: 
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

> Euch ist aber schon bewusst, dass viele Gewerblerinnen das Internet schon als zusätzlichen Finanzzweig entdeckt haben?


Klar Phommel, Du hast ja Recht.
Aber wenn bei Occupation Government steht, vermindert sich doch die Chance, dass es sich hier um Bargirls handelt.
Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Sind auch jede Menge Verkäuferinnen bei - was die wohl verkaufen?

----------


## Enrico

Hört ihr nu uff! Hier gehts ums fliegen   ::  Für PV gibts nen anderen Thread :computer:

----------


## schiene

Ach ums fliegen gehts.Da fällt mir was dazu ein.
Liebling pack die Koffer wir haben im Lotto gewonnen.Oh schön wo fliegen wir denn hin in den Urlaub?Wieso Urlaub?Du fliegst raus! :aetsch: 
mfG schiene

----------


## Erich

Jetzt hab ich das endlich kapiert - es ging um Fliegen: treffen sich zwei Fliegen auf'm Klo.....  ::

----------


## Enrico

Oh Leute, ich mag euch  :einergehtnoch:

----------


## schiene

Danke Enrico,das motiviert!  :Kiss:

----------


## Enrico

Schiene, nee, nimm sofort den Kuss zurück! Oder lass dir Haare wachsen  ::  

 ::

----------


## Erich

Wenn Fliegen fliegen, fliegen Fliegen Fliegen nach (MrLuk könnte das sicher poetischer ausdrücken).

----------


## schiene

ok,ok,war ja nur symbolich gemeint,und die Haare brauch ich auch nicht,oder war das ein Versuch einer Erpressung?  ::   :aetsch:

----------


## Enrico

Aber zurück zum fliegen, ich werd auch nie meinen letzten Flug alleine nach TH vergessen. Brunai, ich am Fenster und neben mir 200 Kg. Irgendwer hat dem gesagt das Alk an Board verboten ist. Der hatte den Rucksack voll, hätte Millionen im Flieger verdienen können. Ich war immer froh das er sich nach jeder Büchse Bier nich den Arm oder das Genick gebrochen hatte. Was hab ich gelacht. bis er schlief  ::  , da gabs kein vorbeikommen.

Deswegen flieg ich nicht gern alleine, mit meiner Frau weis ich wenigstens wer neben mir sitzt.

----------


## schiene

Egal welche Airline,ich hab immer meine Flasche Whisky dabei.Selbst in Muskat,Bahrain.u.a. hab ich  auf dem Airport im Transitbereich meine Flasche dabei gehabt,mir ne Cola geholt und schlürf schlürf schlürf.Ein paar aus dem Flugzeug kamen auch an und wollten was haben.Hätte echt gutes Geld verdienen können mit der Flasche.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ja, hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch, meine 3-4 Bier. Aber er war halt der Meinung es ist Verboten und er bekommt Probleme wenn er es trinkt und die Crew sieht es. Hat er immer geguggt das keiner guggt.

----------


## schiene

Bin momentan auf der suche nach nem günstigen Flug nach Bangkok für den 10.04.07,zurück am 10.05.07.
Wenn ihr mal was gutes findet oder wißt,melden!
Wir fliegen auch zu zweit! :super: 
das günstigst was ich gefunden hab war mit Gulf Air 572 Euro pro Pax.Allerdings mit 2 Zwischenstops
Thai Airwys 662.Euronen.non Stop

----------


## Enrico

Kann ich nur empfehlen

----------


## schiene

Danke Enrico!
Hab die Seite schon vor 2 Tagen gecheckt und die haben auch nur das was andere Anbieter auch haben.Manchmal gibts aber Büros welche selbst Flüge sehr günstig erwerben und dann weitergeben.Ist halt nur schwer zu finden bei dem riesigen Angebot im Net.

----------


## Enrico

446 + 163 ist doch ok mit einem Stop. Warum nimmste das nicht? Rail & Fly kommt noch mal 49 pro Person.

----------


## schiene

Ich warte mal ab,letztes Jahr hat Tschibo Flüge für diese Zeit für 345 Euro inkl.allem angeboten,mit Thai Airways!Leider waren wir schon im Februar  6 Wochen in Thailand.

----------


## Enrico

Ich bin der Meinung, das gibts dieses Jahr nicht. Die Preise steigen, jeden Tag.

Ich hab auch gewartet bis zum letzten Tag, jetzt fliegen wir in 3 Wochen für 650 EUR all incl. War noch nen Schnäppchen, andere Tage ab 800 Aufwärts.

----------


## schiene

Gestern hat nen Freund für den 27.02.07 -27.03.07  thai Airwas für 623 euro gebucht.

----------


## Erich

Mal ne doofe Frage an die vielfliegenden  :einergehtnoch: , wie bringt man die Getränke denn bei den jetzigen Sicherheitsbestimmungen an Bord von Brunai (im duty free kaufen)?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Mal ne doofe Frage an die vielfliegenden  :einergehtnoch: , wie bringt man die Getränke denn bei den jetzigen Sicherheitsbestimmungen an Bord von Brunai (im duty free kaufen)?


Duty Free wäre eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich mal gehört habe, das die gekauften Getränke in eine Art versiegelte Tütte kommen sollen. Wobei das spätestens nach dem start ohnehin keinen mehr interessiert. Kurioser Weise gilt das Verbote von Flüssigkeiten an Board ohnehin nur in Europa. Wenn ich z. B. in Dubai umsteige oder in Bangkok einchecke fragt keiner nach irgendwelchen Flüssigkeiten. Von daher also Peng!

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mal noch eine andere Frage, da es hier ja auch um Ticketpreise ging.

Was haltet hier hier von? 
Emirates Flug vom 06.04. - 02.05.07 für knapp 680 Euro incl. Tax und Rail&Fly
Ist immerhin über Ostern!

Bis dann 
Daniel

----------

Ist das wirklich von solcher Bedeutung Alkohol konsumieren zu können ?

----------


## schiene

Nö Phommel,aber wenn man solange imFlugzeug unterwegs ist hilfts mir besser beim einschlafen. :schlafen: 
mfG schiene

----------


## Erich

Schiene bringt es auf den Punkt. Bei meinem bisher ersten Flug nach Thailand voriges Jahr bin ich mit Brunai geflogen. An Schlaf war nicht zu denken - gibt da immer so ein paar (waren aber nur Deutsche), die möglichst alles wach machen müssen, wenn sie möglichst umständlich den Gang langtrampeln. An Schlaf war also nicht zu denken. Mit etwas Alk wärs vielleicht was geworden :schlafen:

----------


## Hua Hin

...also ich kann mir das überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wenn ich da halb
benebelt in Bangkok lande. Wahrscheinlich wüsste ich gar nicht mehr, 
wo ich mich anstellen soll und dann noch der Hitzeschock, wenn ich aus
dem Airport rauskomm. Da bräuchts kein Taxi, da bräuchst gleich einen
Krankenwagen. :aetsch:

----------

Also ich lass mir lieber einen (was immer nun in deinem Kopf passiert ) - dann klappts auch garantiert mit dem Schlaf.  :aetsch:

----------


## Enrico

> Also ich lass mir lieber einen


vorn Kopf knallen  ::   Aua

----------


## Erich

> Also ich lass mir lieber einen


...schönen romantischen Gedanken durch den Kopf gehen - wollte Phommel doch sicher sagen. Ihr seid ja alle sowas von versaut :aetsch:

Hi Alex,

kurz nach dem Start  :einergehtnoch: , dann  :schlafen: , dann :super: 
so war das gemeint.

Ham die Krankenwagen eigentlich aircon wie die Taxis, wenn nicht, wär mirn Taxi lieber :aetsch:

----------

Ich kam bisher nur einmal breit in BKK an. Danach weiter nach Phuket. Als ich dort raus kam, dachte ich es erschlögt mich einer. 


Sooooooooooo ne Birne...im Tuk Tuk fast uack.

Beim Hotel zwei Stunden mit Eisbeutel am Kopf am Empfang gewartet, weil das Zimmer noch nicht bezugsbereit war.


Nie wieder Alahol auf Reisen.................

----------


## schiene

@Phommel
Hier noch ein singendes Argument zum Thema Alkohol :einergehtnoch: 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/444982

mfG schiene

----------

